# Error 502



## Armaetus (Jan 20, 2011)

Just started happening...could it be the aftermath of that TLC "My Strange Addiction" episode last night?


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 20, 2011)

Good question. I was replying to Moody Ferret about the commission I am getting from her when the 502's started.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Glaice said:


> Just started happening...





> Please read The Site Status Forum and wait 30 minutes upon downtime discovery before making new posts inquiring about Fur Affinity's status.


.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 20, 2011)

That was last night?
Where's my drama?!? I wanna ban failtrolls.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:


> That was last night?
> Where's my drama?!? I wanna ban failtrolls.


 
I guess you'll have to find alternative entertainment.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 20, 2011)

@LizardKing: There was NOTHING on this date about the issues...yet


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 20, 2011)

The site has been giving 502 errors for at least the past half hour, I know as I was accessing the site for refs links in a response to Moody Ferret for my commission she is working on atm.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Glaice said:


> @LizardKing: There was NOTHING on this date about the issues...yet


 
So? You said it only just started. You think they're psychic or something?



Ainoko said:


> The site has been giving 502 errors for* at least the past half hour*, I know as I was accessing the site for refs links in a response to Moody Ferret for my commission she is working on atm.


 
There you go. You actually make sense.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> I was replying to Moody Ferret about the commission I am getting from her...


 


Ainoko said:


> I was accessing the site for refs links in a response to Moody Ferret for my commission she is working on atm.


 

Lol, gotta make sure we know you're getting a commission from Moody Ferret don't you.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 20, 2011)

CerbrusNL said:
			
		

> That was last night?
> Where's my drama?!? I wanna ban failtrolls.



I have the show recorded on my DVr and have yet to watch it 



			
				LizardKing said:
			
		

> There you go. You actually make sense.



Thanks


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 20, 2011)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> Lol, gotta make sure we know you're getting a commission from Moody Ferret don't you.



That was what I was doing when the 502s started, replying to notes, journals, shouts, etc


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Yay, FA is broke again!


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 20, 2011)

Now FA is giving out the white screen of no data


----------



## ksharra (Jan 20, 2011)

I WAS getting Error 502, but just now, when I try to load the site, it loads a blank white page.


----------



## Robert Strongfox (Jan 20, 2011)

Ainoko said:


> I have the show recorded on my DVr and have yet to watch it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


post it online please i want to watch


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm going to be positive and say 42 minutes.


----------



## Ainoko (Jan 20, 2011)

Robert Strongfox said:
			
		

> post it online please i want to watch



I have yet to figure out how to get recorded programming of AT&T's DVrs, try Hulu


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm going to be positive and say 42 minutes.


 
42 eh? Such a random number. Oh wait, 42 is the answer to everything...


----------



## SirRob (Jan 20, 2011)

(Join the forums)


----------



## Orange04 (Jan 20, 2011)

FurBuy is currently under a DDoS attack. Could be the same attackers causing issues for FA. I could be wrong though. Regardless, it sure is an odd coincidence of events.


----------



## Remy (Jan 20, 2011)

The show was 30minutes of pure hilarity on Lauren's part, the other girl who ate couch cushions didn't faze me much. I've seen babies try to eat worse.

'course she mentioned the whole fetish/sex part of it and TLC just had to put it up there that "Currently, Lauren does not." The also constant "This show displays addictive/destructive behaviors. Do not attempt." So apparently, if you are a fursuiting furry, there is a chance that you can become addicted.

People were raging of course on her FA page but there was also a lot of positivity.

As a non-furry watching the ep, it just gave me lots of lulz.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Jan 20, 2011)

Orange04 said:


> FurBuy is currently under a DDoS attack. Could be the same attackers causing issues for FA. I could be wrong though. Regardless, it sure is an odd coincidence of events.


 
No coincidence. TLC probably has something to do with this.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 20, 2011)

i wish people would shut the fuck up about that show. If I ever get asked for an interview about the furry fandom, I sure as fuck aint gonna sugar coat it. 
Hate me or don't, I don't give a shit.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 20, 2011)

Fffff and I just woke up to get new comments on a drawing of a DICK I did.

Whatever.

WHATEVERRR,


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

Well gosh I guess people will have to make do with _yesterday's_ porn.


----------



## Remy (Jan 20, 2011)

I just got the 'Temporarily Offline' page now.
Hrm.


----------



## Valery91Thunder (Jan 20, 2011)

I was chacking my notes when the site went 502. Will this influence my notes/logged in status, or will it just freeze as nothing happened? I'm kinda afraid of getting stuck logged off or something (with the site thinking that I've been logged in before from another computer or similar).


----------



## Xenke (Jan 20, 2011)

Valery91Thunder said:


> I was chacking my notes when the site went 502. Will this influence my notes/logged in status, or will it just freeze as nothing happened? I'm kinda afraid of getting stuck logged off or something (with the site thinking that I've been logged in before from another computer or similar).


 
...

I know of no sites that won't let you log in if you're logged in somewhere else.

Normally they just boot you off the other computer when you log in.


----------



## RocWulf (Jan 20, 2011)

DoS attack sounds likely. Around noon, got the page stating that there were too many connections, to try back in a few minutes, and now the white page. I'm guessing people are having their trollish fun now. Give it a couple of hours and they'll have forgotten about us again and moved on to people with mental problems or physical deformities and start picking on them instead.


----------



## Morroke (Jan 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> Well gosh I guess people will have to make do with _yesterday's_ porn.


 
Oh no ;_;


----------



## Charrio (Jan 20, 2011)

Clayton said:


> i wish people would shut the fuck up about that show. If I ever get asked for an interview about the furry fandom, I sure as fuck aint gonna sugar coat it.
> Hate me or don't, I don't give a shit.


 
God if i had the chance to be interviewed i would so point out the shit that goes on in the fandom that popufurs and site owners don't want the media to know. 
I won't ever go seeking to tell them but if i am asked, fuck yeah, I'll show them the horrible dark side of the fandom, PedoBunny alone would be a show lol


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 20, 2011)

RocWulf said:


> DoS attack sounds likely. Around noon, got the page stating that there were too many connections, to try back in a few minutes, and now the white page. I'm guessing people are having their trollish fun now. Give it a couple of hours and they'll have forgotten about us again and moved on to people with mental problems or physical deformities and start picking on them instead.


 This is probably not a DDoS attack, just a server overload caused by that show.
Not a big deal.

Edit:

'neer mentioned what's going on:


Dragoneer said:


> We are making updates to the database - estimated outage time: 30-45 minutes.


 
It's not a attack, Rejoice, your fapping material will be online again, sson!


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I'm going to be positive and say 42 minutes.





Dragoneer said:


> We are making updates to the database - estimated outage time: 30-45 minutes.



YES


----------



## Browder (Jan 20, 2011)

Resolved, I'd say.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jan 20, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> YES


I believe LK must be psychic.


----------

